# Here's Tom this morning



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Here he is again, taken at a very nice country park about 20 mins drive away where he met a nice young filly, you should have heard the noises he made when he was chasing her, just like scooby-doo


----------



## Maryanne (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom's one cool dude hehe. Nice pics!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I think Tom is so handsome! He's much prettier than the little filly in the picture!! He looks like he was ready to pounce on her!


----------



## DevonTT (Aug 5, 2006)

What a hunk!  Looks like a nice park, too. Where is it?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

DevonTT said:


> What a hunk!  Looks like a nice park, too. Where is it?


It's called Brereton Heath, and it's just outside a place called Holmes Chapel which I believe is just in Cheshire ( sounds quite posh doesn't it ? ) 
It was a bit murky first thing this morning, and if I'd been a bit quicker with the camera I'd have got a shot of a Carp trying to leap out of the water, waited a while but he didn't do it again.......................typical !!


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Ahhhh...a dog's life! I'm jealous!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

He's quite the ladies man!!


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice pictures. I know Holmes Chapel - dont know the park though.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures.

How old is Tom? I thought he was close to Samson's age, who will be a year old next month....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

goldenfrodo said:


> Nice pictures. I know Holmes Chapel - dont know the park though.


it's in between Congleton and Holmes chapel, more Holmes Chaple though, been going there for years off and on, Fred used to love it and so does Tom, it's got woodland, and a nice pathway all arond the lake, makes for a very nice morning out..............with of loads of other dogs too


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Great pictures.
> How old is Tom? I thought he was close to Samson's age, who will be a year old next month....


Tom has just turned 13 months, he's still very much a pup, don't think he'll grow much bigger, which is good, but he's yet to fill out. Been scanning loads of pics of Fred today, worst thing about film, they have no dates, but Fred went through a gangley period and I can't say I've noticed it with Tom...............maybe it's all in the food.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> I think Tom is so handsome! He's much prettier than the little filly in the picture!! He looks like he was ready to pounce on her!


and he did, the randy little so and so, hope it was just play acting, managed to grab hold of him after a couple of seconds, didn't think he knew what to do............but he did


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Tom has just turned 13 months, he's still very much a pup, don't think he'll grow much bigger, which is good, but he's yet to fill out. Been scanning loads of pics of Fred today, worst thing about film, they have no dates, but Fred went through a gangley period and I can't say I've noticed it with Tom...............maybe it's all in the food.


Yeah.....he seems to be a good sized 13 months old. And I don't mean fat....he looks very healthy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah.....he seems to be a good sized 13 months old. And I don't mean fat....he looks very healthy.


He is, he's just about right at the moment, I've got to be careful with him though, cause he just loves food, as they all do.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Tom has just turned 13 months, he's still very much a pup, don't think he'll grow much bigger, which is good, but he's yet to fill out. Been scanning loads of pics of Fred today, worst thing about film, they have no dates, but Fred went through a gangley period and I can't say I've noticed it with Tom...............maybe it's all in the food.



oooohhh send some more of fred this way - he looked quite the darling!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sashac said:


> oooohhh send some more of fred this way - he looked quite the darling!


Will do, I'll pick out some of my favourites, just got to adjust the colour on them as some have turned out really bright.


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks. Dont know it though. I suppose I'm really lucky as we've got loads of fields all around us to exercise the dogs. One of the joys of living in the country.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Great pictures indeed. Tom reminds me a lot of our Lila. They look so much alike...
joe


----------



## Elslin (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice pics.

The one of Tom and the female in mid-air reminded me of carousel horses - I could picture little kids with candyfloss sitting on their backs!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Pics are great DAve. Thanks for sharing.


----------

